# Is it wrong for me to love this sport because I love violence?



## ViKtoricus (Aug 13, 2011)

I'll make this brief and I really want to get people's opinions about me.



The first taste of *true* violence in my life was when my friends were in my house (back when I was like 12 or 13 years old) and one of them pissed me off... I grabbed some kind of farm tool that looked like a demon's claw but it's METAL. They saw me with it and laughed, and the dude jokingly grabbed a metallic pole and assumed a fighting stance, giggling... But then I started swinging *with the real intent of killing him*. The moment they realized I was serious, ALL OF THEM STARTED RUNNING THEIR ASSES OFF. I was chasing them like crazy.

When they got out of the house, I hit the bicycle of one of the guys (who happens to be the toughest young mofo on the block, kind of like a miniature Kimbo.).

After that, I got into 15 or 16 different fights throughout the rest of my childhood. Sometimes I won, other times I lose. But I cherished every single moment of it like how a parent cherishes the moment his/her kid walks the first time, rides the bike the first time, or graduates college...

I was forced to stop fighting during an incident in my freshman high school when I brought a knife in school and literally threatened to kill a bully. I was stupid enough to expose the knife from a distance, leaving lots of opportunities for people to let the guy escape and have me reported to the school officials...

And after that, I repressed myself from any violence whatsoever...

But I miss the chaos. Now that I have a job and can afford to be independent, I have relished my freedom to lift weights and get stronger. And now that I actually joined a Muay Thai and BJJ gym, I can now "feel justified" to beat the living piss out of people.

It's not even about winning for me. And as far as "proving something" is concerned, that is absolutely absurd because I mainly base my ego with how much I can lift in the gym, NOT whom I can beat up.



Is it healthy for me to start my MMA career with this kind of bloodthirst? It gets the blood in my veins boil with excitement and passion.

*I cannot wait to start cracking people's skulls with my elbows, and breaking their ribs with my roundhouses.*

Is this healthy or do you think I should just quit?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

The short answer is yes.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

ViKtoricus said:


> But then I started swinging *with the real intent of killing him*. The moment they realized I was serious, ALL OF THEM STARTED RUNNING THEIR ASSES OFF. I was chasing them like crazy.


Dude you need help..


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Feelings of power and violence aren't all that uncommon or wrong (imo) when watching MMA, but it's a huge problem if you're actually getting violent and can't control it. if that's the case, you're gonna hurt someone who doesn't deserve it, and yeah, that's wrong.

Can you control yourself? If not, you need to stop watching MMA. NO ONE and I mean NO ONE is gonna buy "well I was watching a fight and just couldn't help myself" as an excuse when you're in jail for assaulting or killing someone.


btw, lol if this is a troll


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sadistic_personality_disorder


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

xeberus said:


>


For me it was the opposite. :thumb02:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The bloodlust is the issue not liking a sport because it contains violence. What you are describing is abnormal behavior and a mental disorder. You should seek a diagnosis and guidance from a mental health worker as something like this will eventually end or ruin your life and/or the life of someone else.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I don't think they have a psychological classification for internet trolls quite yet.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I think it all depends on your definition of violence.:confused05:







Judging by this video, you'll be OK:thumb02:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

HexRei said:


> I don't think they have a psychological classification for internet trolls quite yet.


Even if he is making this up it wouldn't be trolling. This isn't really something that will generate anger or frustration. 

It doesn't matter on my end anyways there aren't any repercussions for responding seriously to the topic. So either he isn't lying and should take my advice or he is lying and my post isn't of any benefit to him either way it has zero impact on my life.


----------



## Rockstar189 (Dec 14, 2006)

Interesting post. Puts my own anger problems into perspective


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

osmium said:


> Even if he is making this up it wouldn't be trolling. This isn't really something that will generate anger or frustration.
> 
> It doesn't matter on my end anyways there aren't any repercussions for responding seriously to the topic. So either he isn't lying and should take my advice or he is lying and my post isn't of any benefit to him either way it has zero impact on my life.


I'm actually enjoying the potentially reverse troll. i mean someone bought that gold.

also, your definition of troll is a little narrow, and your scope shortsighted. I've seen trolls you people wouldn't believe... attack trolls off the shoulder of sherdog. lol


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I think it all depends on your definition of violence.:confused05:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking. Unless you're a masochist, you wanting someone to be hurt in a fight will be unfulfilling.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

HexRei said:


> I'm actually enjoying the potentially reverse troll... i mean someone bought that gold.
> 
> also, your definition of troll is a little narrow, and your scope shortsighted.


Well that is what a troll is someone trying to either disrupt a conversation or gain responses of anger or frustration from others. Saying something as a joke or a prank or what have you doesn't make it trolling by default nor does making up a story to gain emotional responses in a broad sense because then you are saying Emily Bronte was a troll for writing Wuthering Heights.


----------



## ViKtoricus (Aug 13, 2011)

oldfan said:


> I think it all depends on your definition of violence.:confused05:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh. lol. You're hilarious...

But seriously though. If I was a pro fighter, it would be easy for me to defend my assaults inside of the octagon/ring with the justification that "it is all included in the sport."

Think about this. If I DON'T do MMA, I may very well end up getting into bar fights. However, if I do get involved in MMA, all my bloodlust will be focused on the mat.

It's a justifiable act. Because after all, consensual violence among two men who are genuinely ready to beat the shit out of each other AND get beaten to a bloody pulp, is the ultimate form of civilization.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

ViKtoricus said:


> Ahh. lol. You're hilarious...
> 
> But seriously though. If I was a pro fighter, it would be easy for me to defend my assaults inside of the octagon/ring with the justification that "it is all included in the sport."
> 
> ...


You shouldn't be fighting a man in the first place. If you measure civility by a persons ability to absorb an ass whooping you would be a gardener for no other reason than the lack of toilets to clean.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Ive seen some seriously crazy violent kids join a boxing gym and turn their lives right around. Im of the belief that combat sports are perfect for people like you ViKtoricus. Gets it all out of your system and allows you to go out into the real world and not get into trouble. One particular dude I knew used to fight on the street regularly. Violent horrible fights. It all stopped the moment he started to box. I'm assuming MMA can just as easily fill that void.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Is it just me or does anyone else see a potentially epic match here?






My money is on the new guy.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

mmaswe82 said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else see a potentially epic match here?
> *snip*
> My money is on the new guy.


That is EXACTLY what I thought on seeing the first post. Not sure though, about your bet after watching his "training" vid. I do know I would love to see that fight. 

To the OP: On the off chance you are serious. yes. Train MMA. Spar with higher level people. They will teach you to control your emotions. First time you try to hurt a BJJ purple belt (or a blue for that matter) as a no-stripe white belt, you will learn the error of your ways. Same with Muay Thai. First time, in friendly sparring, you go too hard against some guy with real expereince, you will stop doing that. 

As for taking pro (how about amature first, eh?) fights to let out your bloodlust, I wholeheartedly encourage it. If it takes you to where you need to be to not fight on the street, you win. If you develop an undefeated record and become the next GSP, we all win. If you take a violent ass-kicking, and never fight again (in the ring or the street), then well, I guess we all win there too.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I think it all depends on your definition of violence.:confused05:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Would be epic.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

NO, but you should start training at AKA right away. They have a special program for guys like you. Good luck.

EDIT(I didn't read the thread before I posted! To be honest, I didn't even read the whole first post... I fell for it. Well, I love this place sometimes.)


----------

